# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  I want to make youtube videos as a hobby, what's needed?

## Jorge

Hey guys what's up!?

I wanted to make youtube videos as a hobby, and I wanted to buy  This Camera

and I was wondering if this camera would be good? 

Thanks!

----------


## Keresztanya

It's going on youtube, the quality will get fucked up for most people anyway.

but you should probably buy a camcorder if you're main goal is to make videos with it.

----------


## SomeDreamer

If you're serious about doing it and want views, it would be a good idea to get a HD camera. You can get good ones quite cheap these days.

But no matter what, if you want to make videos, don't use a camera like that as your main source. Get a camcorder.

----------


## Jorge

> It's going on youtube, the quality will get fucked up for most people anyway.
> 
> but you should probably buy a camcorder if you're main goal is to make videos with it.
> *
> Well, I wouldn't mind having it for a regular camera too. How will the quality get fucked up if they have a 420, 720, and 1080 option and you can tell a significant difference?*
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by: *SomeDreamer*
> If you're serious about doing it and want views, it would be a good idea to get a HD camera. You can get good ones quite cheap these days.
> ...




Thanks everybody, I have more questions in the above quote.

----------


## SomeDreamer

> Would you care to explain why please?



Well... all I can say is that my past experiences with video recording from cameras haven't been all that good. I mean it's not all bad, but it have definitely never measured to the amount of quality from a camcorder... a device that is actually dedicated to video recording. With a regular camera you normally get really poor light abilities (recording in darker areas and such), and you also get a pretty cheap microphone, and you're pretty much short of other features that'll improve your video quality. Mostly you'll be restricted to well lit rooms or the outside.

Or if you want another general guideline, still cameras are bad at videos, good at pictures. Camcorders are good at video, not so good at still images (unless you buy a really pricy one).

All I can say is that you'll never get the same amount of quality in video from a still camera... and in most cases it'll be a downright bad quality. Especially if you wanna do it as a hobby.

Just to give you an example of a pretty cheap HD cam:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Toshiba-Cami...1191236&sr=8-2

You could also go for the flip cams:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flip-Video-D...1191322&sr=8-1
Video example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU3ZfXDT-Cg

All I'm saying is, there's a LOT of alternatives out there. Just try and look around and I'm sure you'll find something that'll suit your needs  :smiley:  And it doesn't have to be super expensive.

----------


## Jorge

I will consider those facts, thank you once again!

----------

